# 2018 LS radio wiring diagram



## goober (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello all new here just bought first brand new car off the lot. Looking to add a sub and amp also upgrade door speakers. I am looking for the radio wiring diagram if anyone has it save me the cost from alldata single car. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Good luck with a brand new car. 

And probably an updated radio.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Here ya go.


----------



## goober (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you so very much Maven


----------

